

Resources to Learn Programming in Java, Python, Ruby or JavaScript (Updated) - arikrak
http://www.learneroo.com/modules/12/nodes/96

======
arikrak
I originally created this for my blog, and it was my first post to reach front
page of HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4822907](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4822907)

The Java column was pretty empty then, so I created Learneroo.com to fill it
in. I just updated the chart with recent resources for all the languages.

